

Early exposure to germs has lasting benefits - pwg
http://www.nature.com/news/early-exposure-to-germs-has-lasting-benefits-1.10294

======
lewisgodowski
And this is why I'm in utter disbelief when parents protect their children so
much as to not let them play in the dirt and sandboxes and such.

~~~
farnsworth
I'm wary of what people will start doing to their kids once this passes
through the telephone game of science reporting -> MSM -> well-meaning parents
following 'cutting-edge' parenting techniques.

~~~
Symmetry
My friend the professional immunology researcher often expresses her disbelief
at how parents try to protect their kids from dirt. Also, Nature isn't really
the MSM.

~~~
farnsworth
I know - the next step is CNN.com (or whatever) "Scientists say you should
keep your kids as dirty as possible" then you have, I don't know, parents
smearing pig shit over babies or something. You get the idea.

------
naragon
I knew growing up in a third world country would come in handy for me some
day.

------
cpt1138
Its surprising to me this is news.

~~~
icebraining
The news is not that it happens, but that they have discovered _how_ it
happens - or at least, a possible way, since the experiment was done in mice.

